# Poudriere Package creation problem with p5-Path-Class



## bsdbeginner (Aug 14, 2014)

I apologize if this is a stupid question or posted in the wrong forum area, but I am still rather new to FreeBSD. I am using poudriere on a FreeBSD 9.1 system (with a FreeBSD 9.1 release jail for the builds) and one of the package builds is failing even though poudriere thinks it completed successfully. For some reason it would appear that the devel/p5-Path-Class is either failing to build successfully (although I have no problems building it out of the ports tree) or the packager is messing up?

Here is the log from the end of the poudriere package build:


```
===>  Installing for p5-Path-Class-0.33
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if p5-Path-Class already installed
Building Path-Class
Installing --create_packlist/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Path/Class.pm
Installing --create_packlist/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Path/Class/Entity.pm
Installing --create_packlist/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Path/Class/File.pm
Installing --create_packlist/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Path/Class/Dir.pm
Installing --create_packlist/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/Path::Class::File.3
Installing --create_packlist/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/Path::Class.3
Installing --create_packlist/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/Path::Class::Dir.3
Installing --create_packlist/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/Path::Class::Entity.3
(cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/p5-Path-Class/work/Path-Class-0.33 && install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 Changes README /usr/local/share/doc/Path-Class)
===>   Registering installation for p5-Path-Class-0.33
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/Path::Class.3.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/Path::Class::Dir.3.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/Path::Class::Entity.3.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/Path::Class::File.3.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Path/Class.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Path/Class/Dir.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Path/Class/Entity.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Path/Class/File.pm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Path/Class/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Path/): No such file or directory
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: package        >============================
===>  Building package for p5-Path-Class-0.33
Creating package for p5-Path-Class-0.33
```
Unfortunately, this is all that ends up in the package:

```
p5-Path-Class-0.33:
	/usr/local/share/doc/Path-Class/Changes
	/usr/local/share/doc/Path-Class/README
	/usr/local/share/licenses/p5-Path-Class-0.33/ART10
	/usr/local/share/licenses/p5-Path-Class-0.33/GPLv1
	/usr/local/share/licenses/p5-Path-Class-0.33/LICENSE
	/usr/local/share/licenses/p5-Path-Class-0.33/catalog.mk
```
Might anyone have an idea where I should be looking to fix this? Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2014)

What version of pkg do you have? Try updating it to the latest version.


----------



## bsdbeginner (Aug 14, 2014)

My pkg Is currently running version 1.3.6


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2014)

Please show the contents of /etc/make.conf.


----------



## bsdbeginner (Aug 14, 2014)

```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
PERL_VERSION=5.16
DEFAULT_PHP_VER=5
WITH_PGSQL_VER=92
WITHOUT_X11=yes
NO_STAGE=yes
JAVA_VERSION=1.7
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=apache=2.2
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2014)

Aha!  Remove that NO_STAGE line, staging is now a necessary component of building ports.


----------



## bsdbeginner (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you so much, after 2 days of creating new and inventive curse words for my poudriere system I can finally stop the build worked! 

Do I need to rerun the entire package rebuild with a `poudriere bulk -c` now that I have set the NO_STAGE?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2014)

Probably not necessary, but would not hurt.


----------



## kpa (Aug 14, 2014)

For everyone else please don't use NO_STAGE as a user, it's only for the port maintainers to be used in the port Makefile. It's also very likely that support for NO_STAGE will disappear very soon with the deadline of 2014-08-31 when ports are expected to be staged. I'm talking about these lines in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk:


```
.if defined(NO_STAGE)
DEPRECATED?=        Not staged. See http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-announce/2014-May/000080.html
EXPIRATION_DATE?=   2014-08-31
.endif
```

These will either be removed (with all the other instances of NO_STAGE to make it a no-op) or changed to an error message that tells you not to use NO_STAGE under any condition.


----------

